# The Redhead Strikes!



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2011)

Look what The Redhead shot this evenin` about a mile from the house here in Lee County. Heavyweight 8 point in full rut. She was somewhat tickled. In fact, she still is! I`m proud of my Lady!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 26, 2011)

Good deal tell her congratulations. I thought by the title she had done hit you up side the head with a cast iron pan.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 26, 2011)

Good one!! 
Congrats to her!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2011)

Cooooool! Tell her congrats!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice buck and a great shot on him


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 26, 2011)

A-w-e-s-o-m-e!


----------



## RNC (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats 2 her !


----------



## Gadget (Dec 26, 2011)

She looks proud.............nice


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 26, 2011)

What a good deal! Is that the famous .243 you've mentioned before?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> What a good deal! Is that the famous .243 you've mentioned before?





That`s it. Her and that rifle have well over 100 deer to their credit. 

She`s still so wound up all she can do is squeek and grin.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats!! That is a nice one!

Good shot too


----------



## chevy85 (Dec 26, 2011)

congrats to the lady on a nice buck


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats to her Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2011)

That's my girl!! WTG Sheryl!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2011)

Woohoo!!! :jump::jump:
Congrats to the Redhead!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely strikes!!! Great shot on a nice Buck, congrats to her....


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on a fine deer. Man, I want one!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice buck !! Congratulations.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 26, 2011)

Congratulations.

That's a super grin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nic,
Your RedHead sure is awesome.

Congratulations to her for such a great accomplishment.  Nice Looking deer to go along with her beautiful smile.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2011)

Great buck !!!!!  Congrats


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s it. Her and that rifle have well over 100 deer to their credit.



Dang Nic!! hope she don't get mad and shoot at you.. tell her congrats on a nice deer!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats and great job!


----------



## droptine06 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats to her on a fine buck! That ear to ear grin says it all!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2011)

Tell her a big congrats.   Great buck


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome!  The smile tells a great story!  Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats to the Redhead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2011)

Outstanding! Excellent day after Christmas buck!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 27, 2011)

The Redhead strikes AGAIN!  Great shot on a fine buck! Congratulations Sheryl!  Nick, maybe you need to borrow that .243 so you can shoot something too


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Way to go Sheryl.....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 27, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Debbie I don't loan my rifle to anybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you wouldn't but I just had to pick on Nick  You and that .243 have a fine history together!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2011)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I knew you wouldn't but I just had to pick on Nick  You and that .243 have a fine history together!





Debbie, I did my best to get her a brand new 7 08, in her choice of rifle, several years ago. She turned down the offer. Said the 243 weren`t broke and still killed deer.  

I reckon I better get busy!  

Thanks folks for the kind comments.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Debbie, I did my best to get her a brand new 7 08, in her choice of rifle, several years ago. She turned down the offer. Said the 243 weren`t broke and still killed deer.
> 
> I reckon I better get busy!
> 
> Thanks folks for the kind comments.



You should have never put that scope on Gabriel


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 27, 2011)

Way to go Mrs. Nic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2011)

Attagal Sheryl !!!!


----------



## EuroTech (Dec 27, 2011)

nice job,Love my .243 congrats


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 27, 2011)

Perfect shot placement Mrs. Nic. I bet he wishes he could shoot that straight...... Just messin Nic.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 27, 2011)

Way to go, absolutely Beautiful, oh, nice buck as well.  Congratulations, that's a million dollar smile there.

John I.


----------



## MCBIG (Dec 27, 2011)

Great Deer !!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 27, 2011)

My compliments on taking a fine buck!


----------



## Jim P (Dec 28, 2011)

Nic you done a good job of teaching her, or should I say she did a good job teaching you you


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2011)

Like I told ya, via text, way to show up Nick.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 28, 2011)

How did I miss this thread until now?  

Awsome!


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice 'un. Congrats!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 29, 2011)

*Great deer!*

Congrats again to both of you!


----------



## smoothie (Jan 13, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Stumper (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats to her, the smile says it all!


----------

